# Using Toasted Nuts in Wine



## arcticsid (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm surprised noone respond to a recent post I started. I hear alot about oak, and though I have never used it I understand the flavor it could add to a wine.

On the same thought, I was wondering if anyone has ever added toasted nuts (particularly, walnuts or hazelnuts) to a wine. Seems like it would add a nice touch.

I am going to start a hard cider, and would like to try it, and though I am not afraid to "think outside the box", or experiment, I would hate to try something and have it produce an undesirable outcome in a whole batch of wine without asking whether or not anyone has been there before me.

If this is a viable consideration, how much, and when would you add it? During the primary, or while aging.

Preciate the feedback.
Troy


----------



## Luc (Sep 30, 2009)

Troy,

I knew I read something about this and I found it.
Jack Keller had a web-log entry on it in 2007:

*Pecans, hazelnuts, peanuts, brazil nuts, cashews, pistachio nuts, and most other nuts are inappropriate for making wine because their oils go rancid before the wine is finished, but almonds and walnuts can be used in making wine.
*

You can find the complete story here:
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog10.asp

Look for the July 14th entry he has got a recipe there.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Alot Luc, That is the kind of info I was hoping to find. I am a more confident now about adding a bit to this batch, will let you know how it works out.

There was a gal on here recently talking about a walnut wine. (she is in Paris). Thats what gave me this idea. After doing a little research, I found out that "green walnuts" make quite the wine. Finding them here would be impossible, but I am going to add a bit of the toasted to my apple banana cider on the drawing table.

It's already snowing here so anything I can acquire is going to be either expensive as hell or non attainable altogether. So now that I have a year of knowledge and practice under my belt I am not so afraid to try things with the ingredients that will be available here.

Take Care
Troy


----------

